# France - price of diesel



## Canalsman (Jan 9, 2018)

Be aware that the price of diesel has risen significantly over the last month or so.

The price was around 1.26 euro per litre and is now 1.40.

Some of this I think is due to a tax increase ...


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 9, 2018)

Intermarché supermarket, Sao Bras Algarve.

1.20 € .Pity i filled up at 1.24, last week, expecting a price rise.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 9, 2018)

I had  a shock expecting 1.20 or so and it  came out at 1.30 for the cheapest supermarket and  the autoroute/main roads were up to 1.45, Spain was better but Luxemburg is still good at 98c a litre.  Added a lot more to the trip, and the gas was dear at .95 at the dearest place  cheapest .66 not cheaper to fill up over there but make sure you visit a UK supermarket pump before  shipping.


----------



## REC (Jan 10, 2018)

When in France I use this site

Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental 

which is government run and shows cheapest fuel at your location. Has been a good resource, except on one occasion it sent me to a garage which was no longer there!


----------



## TJBi (Jan 10, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Be aware that the price of diesel has risen significantly over the last month or so.
> 
> The price was around 1.26 euro per litre and is now 1.40.
> 
> Some of this I think is due to a tax increase ...



Yes, Le Figaro indicates that diesel has increased on average by just under €0.11/litre in the last month.

Watch out also for maximum speed limits coming down with effect from 01/07/2018; reduction from 90 to 80km/h on 2-way roads with no central separation (with the exception of 4-lane [2 lanes in each direction] roads with no central separation, which will remain at 90km/h).


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 10, 2018)

TJBi said:


> Yes, Le Figaro indicates that diesel has increased on average by just under €0.11/litre in the last month.
> 
> Watch out also for maximum speed limits coming down with effect from 01/07/2018; reduction from 90 to 80km/h on 2-way roads with no central separation (with the exception of 4-lane [2 lanes in each direction] roads with no central separation, which will remain at 90km/h).



Didn’t know that and going for 3 weeks later this year.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 10, 2018)

shows you can overthink a problem coming down to the spanish border and knowing it was a spanish bank holiday filled up in france ( paid 1:33ltr all way down) even though i knew spain is normally cheaper of course all spanish garages open and even on the motorways it’s only 1:25 , have filled up at 1;17 though the cheapest seen was 1;09 of course when i passed that garage i had a tank full!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 10, 2018)

*Is that for*



rugbyken said:


> shows you can overthink a problem coming down to the spanish border and knowing it was a spanish bank holiday filled up in france ( paid 1:33ltr all way down) even though i knew spain is normally cheaper of course all spanish garages open and even on the motorways it’s only 1:25 , have filled up at 1;17 though the cheapest seen was 1;09 of course when i passed that garage i had a tank full!



Diesel or Petrol or dont you know ?


:mad2:


----------



## Dezi (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi,

If you are travelling from Calais towards Luxemburg then go via Martelange, ita about a 3 miles deviation.   

Because it is on the non existant borders  there about 8 or 9 petrol stations along the high street.  49.831892, 5.743046

This bit of useful info came from my mate Leo in Belgium many years ago.  :cheers:

Dezi


----------



## TJBi (Jan 10, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Didn’t know that and going for 3 weeks later this year.



They've been trialling the reduced speed limit for a couple of years on a very small number of roads.  Nationwide implementation was confirmed yesterday by the prime minister's office.

Tom


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 10, 2018)

So our engine is happiest at about 64 mph in 6th gear, which on a 2 litre engine, pulling 3¼ tonnes, is basically an overdrive.
Having to travel at 80k... 50 mph, will increase our fuel consumption, increase the tax we pay.. And probably add to the pollution we leave behind us.
Vive la France.... !
It certainly makes th long ferry trip more attractive.


----------



## kensowerby (Jan 10, 2018)

*Fuel Prices*

Hi, we were in france last week and got a shock when we saw the gazole prices, the cheapest we found was at Carrifour at Oye Plage 1-28 euros, then 1-36 at Super U near Gravelines, we traveled down as far as Chartres and the prices got as far as 1-50, I dont know what the prices were after Chartres as we had been infacted with this Australian Flu, its not very funny in the camper coughing and barking all the time so we turned round and came home, were on our way to Spain but that will have to wait until later.
Mutch cheaper to fill up at this side,
Happy travels 
Ken


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2018)

Apparently the tax on diesel has been increased to discourage sales of diesel cars ...


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> So our engine is happiest at about 64 mph in 6th gear, which on a 2 litre engine, pulling 3¼ tonnes, is basically an overdrive.
> Having to travel at 80k... 50 mph, will increase our fuel consumption, increase the tax we pay.. And probably add to the pollution we leave behind us.
> Vive la France.... !
> It certainly makes th long ferry trip more attractive.



But you couldn't have travelled at 64mph in the 90 limit zones either ...


----------

